# Great Chisels.....Millers Falls



## Ed S (3 mo ago)

I inherited a set of 4 Millers Falls chisels from my maternal grandfather dating from the early 1960s. He received them as a Christmas or Birthday gift from my mother. Once I sharpened them on a diamond plate you could shave with them. These are the shorter ones without metal striking caps
I later bought a set of larger MF chisels with the metal striking caps, again great quality with excellent steel. This time I started sharpening on a"WORK SHARP" sharpener flattening the backs and putting a good square edge once back and bevel had a mirror finish I added a micro bevel Yes these were an ebay purchase. OLD TOOLS ARE GOOD TOOLS.
I also had my sister sew me two chisel rolls out of denim to help preserve my work sharpening them

Ed S


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

I got a set last year from eBay, NOS for not bad money. They are really nice but I worry the bakelite handles won't like getting pounded with a hammer. My dad and GF had quite a few MF hand tools and power tools so I keep an eye out for them.


----------

